# Two shows today...whew!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 90, heat index is already 99 it's noon...and it's going to be HOT HOT HOT...

I took the kids to the county youth expo goat show this morning, there weren't many there, but that made it even more fun for the kids  A little less intimidating  They got some good tips from the judge in showmanship, James took first in showmanship and Jessica took 2nd. 
They helped a boy show his market wethers, then did percentage does. James won first place and divison champion for percentage does with Madison. The judge liked her overall, but she's weak in the midsection, which all we need to do is build her up more.
Jessica won in her does age class, and got reserve champion. She's a lighter framed doe, but he said she has a terrific front end, she just gets a little weak towards the backend <again she's a smaller framed doe>.

We weren't there for very long, so the kids want to go to the county south of us for another show this evening. It's about a 40 minute drive, and we'll have to leave in about 2 hours... So looks like we are headed there for their youth show too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like it will be a full day! Neat that the kids want to go to the other show! Sounds like they are really enjoying it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Logan! They are having a blast  They have a LOT to learn, but they learn something new with each show. 
I was told my 4yo can do novice showmanship so I might sign her up to show tonight, she'll have a blast  She loves walking Jessica's doe, so they can both show her in showmanship tonight. I wish I had known that sooner or I'd have had my 4yo showing in the past shows! I was told that 5yo was when they start showing, but I see 2-3yo's out there showing with an adults help


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

That is so cool! I would love to be able to go to that many shows. Also, you can tell that they are learning a lot since they are placing so well in showmanship! Congrats to them!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! This will be one of their last shows so that's why I am letting them do two in one day. I think their last show may be Aug 2nd. 

I didn't get much sleep at all last night and I am sooooo tired! Looks like I'll have to stock up on some caffeine LOL I'm supposed to meet up with a friend EARLY in the morning to go see some ex racehorses...I am going to be a zombie as I can imagine the show tonight will last late into the night, I hear it's a big show


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW that's awesome. So does this mean Madison is a keeper? I have always liked her. Even back when you thought she was chubby I thought she looked good. I am so glad the kids are having fun. My girls only get to show once a year. I wish our state did the same as yours and we could go to all the shows we wanted to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like a good day...but hot..... glad you enjoyed it.... :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you guys had fun  (or at least it sounds like it!) I wish I could show more than I..I love the goats and just dont have the time with all the crazy things in my life haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks we had a blast! And Roger I was telling my husband this evening at the show that I thought it was so sad the kids up your way couldn't show more than once. I think it's great that the other counties are so welcoming here, makes for a nice show. 

Madison is a nice doe, she is a little weak in the middle, but the judges think with some muscling and toning she'll be a nice percentage doe to show next year. BUT the judge tonight was knocking a lot of the percentages because of their heads! Madison is only registered 50%, so surely he shouldn't expect her to have the ideal boer head at 50%? Yep, Madison is our keeper doe, 4-H or not she wasn't going to go anywhere 

It was crazy getting to the show. My husband called me on our way and said he was getting off of work early. So we stopped in the town where the fair is at and waited, had the air conditioner on. he gets there, we start to leave and my SUV dies! It starts right back up, but every time I start to go, it does. Finally got it to go, I did turn the air conditioner off. It dies at the stop light, then again at another one! I was like ohhhh man! Get to the fair, then thankfully it seemed it's normal self all the way home. I never had a problem last year with the air conditioner so this is frustrating.

Other than that, and about 15 loose goats over the course of the night....hehe...it was fun. I didn't see hardly anyone that we had met at the other shows, but there were some big showers there tonight. One girl had a goat pretty much for every class, and won just about everything. She was an older teen, I'm guessing she has been doing this for a while, I told the kids they need to learn from her, wish we had gotten her phone number! I'm sure we'll see her again 

There were a lot of kids there showing market goats. The kids placed mid pack, but they just have a few habits they need to overcome. James fidgets with his goat too much/she moves her legs, so he is constantly trying to work 'perfection' and just needs to learn a little more. 
Jessica needs to keep her eyes on the judge and be quick to set her doe up. The only thing we could see and the judge even noted it that she takes too long to set her goat up. 

They had goat olympics after the dairy goats, and OMG it was just too funny. Madison and Daisy were like...NO WAY...this was not part of the training LOL It was just a few things to climb on or step over, and a tub with some water. The tub did the girls in. When they finally got to percentage does James had to drag Madison in, she just wanted nothing to do with the show ring after the water obsticle LOL

Madison finished 2nd in percentage does, and Jessica's doe finished last in a nice group of does. I told her not to let it get to her confidence, she's doing just fine with Daisy, but Daisy just isn't built like those other goats, and it's hard to compete in breed. She's got a great showgoat personality though, so very easy going and easy to handle, and Jessica should be proud of her 

We left after Percentage does was over, it was almost 10pm, and a long drive home. I think Jessica, Madison and Daisy lasted about 10 minutes in the SUV when they all fell asleep. 

This particular fairground was really nice, they put on nice horse shows. They were having a Saddlebred show tonight, and walking to/from the bathroom we got to see some of the horses out on the drive waiting/warming up for the ring. I love Saddlebreds, they are such a beautiful, graceful horse. 

I took pics, and video I'll share when I get some rest, I am sooo beat! I'm supposed to get up in 5 hours so I can go meet a friend and see/photograph some horses! We'll see what happens with that, I might have to take a raincheck


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What a day! Get some rest and share the photos when you have time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a few pictures, I will share more when I get a chance to get through them. I took some video as well but not sure if the file size is going to be an issue uploading or not.

My daughters doe was sound asleep about 40 minutes after we got there...the bag with the hay in it was the perfect pillow...so adorable..









James and Madison


















Jessica and Daisy


















James helping Marissa with Daisy












































Marissa doesn't know how to show yet, she'll learn for next year  She felt so big and proud to go in the show ring, it was really cute


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it is so wonderful that Marissa was able to show too! She looks to be having so much fun out there like her big sister and brother!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look like they all had a blast congrats to you guys.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I need to sort more pics and get them online, especially from our county fair youth expo  

Sadly I think that was it for showing this year. The next show is almost an hour away, and with that incident with my SUV, not sure I want to drive it that far. It's never ever done that before, but I can feel a difference in it when the air is on, feels kind of like it's struggling a bit? So now I need to eventually get it in the shop....I plan on getting a truck next year and a trailer for the goats, so just wanting this thing to last until spring without any major fixes!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I used to have a bravada also and it was the same way with the AC on. I think it is just the SUV, but mine never stalled like that before. Hopefully it is an easy fix.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger, I will eventually get it looked at, it runs fine as long as I keep the air off. I think I am just jinxed with vehicles! The car I had before the Bravada was possessed! Heh...

The kids got their premium checks from our county's youth expo. I was thinking they'd each get about $30.... It was a LOT more! Needless to say they are reeling with excitement right now! And begging me to take them to the store...LOL


----------

